# Plastisol Brand Transfer recommendations for 50/50 black Hoodies



## Comicsans (Nov 7, 2012)

I want to start transferring onto 50/50 gildan black hoodies. 

I experimented with samples from F and M Expressions and Versatranz.

I really liked and preferred the feel of the white versatrans EPT, the thicker one. Had a genuine screen print feel. Did not crack after pressing. Yet it was not totally opaque on the hoodie.

I tried the F&M Expressions samples on the 50/50 hoodie. All the samples were opaque, yet the feel was very rubbery and resembled vinyl. The athletic spot color had the most screen print feel. A good thickness and texture that I was looking for. However, they cracked pretty easily after pressing. Probably did not cure long enough, because it was more of a cake style crack then brittle cracking.

Questions:
1. Does printing on a 80/20 or 100% cotton face allow more opacity from the Versatranz white transfers onto black hoodies?

2. Have others used the F&M Expressions athletic spot color and not had it crack easily?

3. Any other companies transfer recommendations for 50/50 black hoodies?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. No the opacity has all to do with the color of the garment, not its fiber makeup.

2. What were you doing to the garment to make it immediately crack? Do you pre-stretch before pressing?

3. All of the transfer companies transfers will print on 50/50. Get samples from all of them and test.


----------



## Comicsans (Nov 7, 2012)

I did not pre-stretch the hoodie. Maybe I didnt cure long enough.

I applied the transfer, then about 12 hours later softly pulled the hoodie.
It cracked pretty easily. 

I will probably have to place an actual order to really give the transfers a better shot.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

I would think opacity would be influenced by the thickness of the applied ink film, bleed resistance of the ink, then color of the garment, and the amount of dye migration of the polyester fibers within the garment.


----------

